# subir/bajar al vagón



## gvergara

Bona tarda,

Aquí a Xile almenys es diu normalment _subir/bajar a un vagón_ (de metro, per exemple). Això també és així en català, o es diu _entrar en/sortir d'un vagó_? Gràcies.

Gonçalo


----------



## Dymn

_Pujar a un vagó, baixar d'un vagó, _sí. Tot i que _entrar _i _sortir _tampoc no sona malament, potser menys idiomàtic però no hi veig cap problema. Per cert, per si de cas i sent conscient que no és el tema del fil, diríem més aviat que pugem al tren, i no al vagó, llevat que especifiquis a quin vagó et refereixes.


----------



## gvergara

Montes gràcies. I també conscient que no és el tema del fil, es diu _entrar *en* o *a* un vagó_?


----------



## Dymn

A


----------



## Elxenc

Bon dia pel matí (ací). Jo com valencià, i per açò del català occidental, preferiria usar "abaixar", encara que reconec que per influència del castellà quotidianament dic més voltes baixar del tren que no abaixar del tren. Recordeu que el "apeadero"castellà en català es diu "Abaixador" que reforçaria la "teoria" d'abaixar del tren, de la casa, etc. Retornant a la segona demanda que ens fas: ús de EN o A, succeix el mateix, els "occidentals" preferim entrar EN el vagó. L'ús de la prepos. A no està tan estesa com en l'oriental.


----------



## Dymn

Abaixar és transitiu a Catalunya: _abaixa el volum, abaixa el ulls_.


----------



## Elxenc

Doncs el diccionari català-valencià-balear (dicc. Alcover-Moll) diu que abaixar és intransitiu:

ABAIXAR
I. _v. intr. _Passar a un lloc més baix; cast. _bajar. _Pere, abaixal, Ros Dicc. 253. Abaixà de sa bístia. Un Mall. Dicc.

Trobe que hui els usos de baixar i abaixar estan fusionats, guanyant la partida el verb baixar. Per què?  ....


----------



## Elxenc

Repassant les definicions d'abaixar i de baixar, pràcticament en són coincidents si més no en un 95% per no dir-ne  100%. Al DCVB i al normatiu valencià

Amb abaixador i baixador succeïx el mateix. Tot es resoldrà segons els usos de cada zona i el predomini d'una de les dues formes


----------



## Dymn

Doncs és un ús que m'és estrany, per mi _abaixar _és sempre transitiu mentre que _baixar _pot ser transitiu o intransitiu. _Abaixar _es refereix a fer baixar el nivell d'alguna cosa amb un simple gest, com ara el volum, la veu, el llum, o parts corporals com el cap, els ulls... _Baixar _pot ser transitiu quan es refereix al mitjà i no a allò mogut (_baixar les escales_) o quan es tracta de transportar quelcom a un lloc inferior (_baixar la brossa_, del pis al carrer).

Paral·lelament, hi ha el verb _apujar_, amb el mateix significat a la inversa, tot i que em fa l'efecte que no el faig servir gaire, dic sempre _pujar_.



Elxenc said:


> Repassant les definicions d'abaixar i de baixar, pràcticament en són coincidents si més no en un 95% per no dir-ne 100%.


No hi estic d'acord, tant el DIEC com el DNV prescriuen l'ús que descric. El DCVB dóna tot l'espai semàntic a _baixar_, i a _abaixar_ el que descric jo i una petita entrada al principi com si no en fos l'ús principal.


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> Recordeu que el "apeadero"castellà en català es diu "Abaixador" que reforçaria la "teoria" d'abaixar del tren, de la casa, etc.





Elxenc said:


> Trobe que hui els usos de baixar i abaixar estan fusionats, guanyant la partida el verb baixar. Per què?



Curiosament (o pot ser que no sigui tant curiós), en castellà _bajarse_ també ha guanyat la partida a _apearse_.


----------

